# A few questions from and HD newbie



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have had Dish Network since it was PrimeStar and have been through it all it seems...No locals, locals for everyone, begging for locals from each network, upgrading to DVR. Now I'm ready to make the jump to HD and I have a few questions...

I currently have the dual tumer DVR(upstairs) and one single tuner(downstairs) running with coax throughout the house build in 2000. It comes from the dish to a central location in the basement From there the signal is split to a the dual receiver upstairs and to the single tuner downstairs. Now that I have bored you with my setup, here's my questions...

* In order to have the best HD possible, should I have a certain kind of coax?

* Should I run new coax to my new HD 622 instead of to a central location in the basement and splitting the signal?

* My dual tuner HD 622 will have an LCD TV also on TV2. I was considering running a new RCA wires(audio right and left and video) to TV2 location instead of coax. Would this give me a better picture on TV2? Also is the SD on TV2 better than the SD that I have now?

* HD locals. Here in Louisville, Dish does not offer the locals in HD yet. However, all HD locals come in great with an antenna that I have in my attic that is currently run directly into my TV. If I run my OTA HD locals into my 622, will I be able to record them with my DVR? If so do I have to select a timer or can I just use my guide as normal(eg...all new Survivors)? 

I know it's alot of questions but thanks in advance for your help,

Calvin


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> * In order to have the best HD possible, should I have a certain kind of coax?


No, RG6 is best, which is probably what you now have.



Calvin386 said:


> * Should I run new coax to my new HD 622 instead of to a central location in the basement and splitting the signal?


Not necessary



Calvin386 said:


> * My dual tuner HD 622 will have an LCD TV also on TV2. I was considering running a new RCA wires(audio right and left and video) to TV2 location instead of coax. Would this give me a better picture on TV2? Also is the SD on TV2 better than the SD that I have now?


Yes, you will receive the best picture quality with composite (RCA), and it should be the same as you presently get.



Calvin386 said:


> * HD locals. Here in Louisville, Dish does not offer the locals in HD yet. However, all HD locals come in great with an antenna that I have in my attic that is currently run directly into my TV. If I run my OTA HD locals into my 622, will I be able to record them with my DVR? If so do I have to select a timer or can I just use my guide as normal(eg...all new Survivors)?


Yes, the OTA will integrate into your program guide exactly as any other satellite channel does. You actually add an additional timer, in that, you can record 2 SAT HD events and 1 OTA HD event at the same time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> I currently have the dual tumer DVR(upstairs) and one single tuner(downstairs) running with coax throughout the house build in 2000. It comes from the dish to a central location in the basement From there the signal is split to a the dual receiver upstairs and to the single tuner downstairs. Now that I have bored you with my setup, here's my questions...


Taking you literally at your post... this does not sound good. Each receiver needs a unique coax from the receiver back to the Dish (or switch). You did not mention having a switch, like a DPP44 for instance, so I assume when you say "split" you mean by way of a splitter. This will produce undesirable results.

Receivers send voltage back to the LNB and switch from transponders depending on the channels you select... so splitting a line to two different receivers could result in those receivers "competing" to different transponders and at least one of them not working properly.

Additionally... the 622 needs two inputs. This can be from 2 unique coax to the receiver OR 1 unique coax using the DPP separator that comes with the 622... but this only works if you have DPP LNBs on the roof assembly. Not knowing what your situations is, it's hard to say what you have.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys this is very helpful...

kdg454

* I think I do have RG6. How do I tell for sure? Is it written on the coax itself?

* I think I will run the RCA jacks from the 622 to the TV2 location. I will need appoximately 30 feet. Do you see any problem with this?

* Wow! I really didn't expect the OTA locals to intergrate with my program guide. That is more than I expected. I have a large attic due to a 10 on 12 roof. I have a large standard antenna hanging up there. I was really surprised how well it works. I get like 10 HD channels and I have never seen them drop.


HDMe

* I think I can clear this up. I have a dual LNB. Two lines coming out. One going Upstairs and one going downstairs. This was in 2000 so I didn't have a dual tuner yet. In 2003 or so I upgraded to a dual tuner upstairs. When the installer came to the house he did split the upstairs line right behind the receiver with what he described as a special splitter. So now I have two lines from the dual LNB...one to a downstairs receiver and one split to a dual tuner upstairs.

I am inclined to just run 2 new RG6 lines to the 622 because I am going to remove the downstairs receiver due to no one ever watching it. 

Do you think this would be best?



Thanks alot for you help guys

Calvin


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> HDMe
> 
> * I think I can clear this up. I have a dual LNB. Two lines coming out. One going Upstairs and one going downstairs. This was in 2000 so I didn't have a dual tuner yet. In 2003 or so I upgraded to a dual tuner upstairs. When the installer came to the house he did split the upstairs line right behind the receiver with what he described as a special splitter. So now I have two lines from the dual LNB...one to a downstairs receiver and one split to a dual tuner upstairs.
> 
> ...


That helps... If you had a dual-tuner receiver already, then it sounds like you are ok doing what you are currently doing.

I suppose if there was some reason to believe you had bad coax and needed to replace, you could run 2 lines directly to your receiver. I don't think I would go to the trouble of doing all that unless I had a reason to suspect a coax problem though.

As relates to the separator... I haven't heard from anyone that says they can tell noticable degradation using the separator vs having two dedicated lines. I am using the separator and have no problems. Someone would have to do some advanced math and signal level measuring to determine the effective signal loss difference between 2 long runs of coax vs a single run and a separator. Depending on the length of the cable run from your satellite dish to the receiver, it could be a "wash" in terms of how the signal level is effected.

Personally I am in the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" camp... so if you don't have any problems, I wouldn't run new coax just yet as it sounds like what you currently have can't be that old.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

If you are using the OTA tuner then the program info will not be in the EPG. If you subscribe to E* locals then the program info will be in the EPG. You can set a manual timer to record OTA programs you can not set a timer by program name.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

RASCAL01 said:


> If you are using the OTA tuner then the program info will not be in the EPG. If you subscribe to E* locals then the program info will be in the EPG. You can set a manual timer to record OTA programs you can not set a timer by program name.


If you subcribe to Dish locals then you should (but may not) get EPG info for the corresponding OTA channels and be able to record by name. You may or may not get EPG info for OTA channels that do not correspond to a Dish local. If you don't get EPG info for a OTA channel, a manual timer is the best you can do.

I get EPG data for all but one of my OTA channels that corresponds to a Dish local channel. The other sub-channels are hit or miss for me. I may get the xx-1 and xx-3 EPG info and not the xx-2.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> I have had Dish Network since it was PrimeStar and have been through it all it seems
> Calvin


Hmmmm.. Don't remember Dish Network ever being anything other than Dish Network. And I really miss Primestar.. Thanks DirecTV for ruining a good thing..


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> Hmmmm.. Don't remember Dish Network ever being anything other than Dish Network. And I really miss Primestar.. Thanks DirecTV for ruining a good thing..


It seems like I remember Dish buying out Primestar. I remember them changing out my equipment. This was like '94 or so. The details are a little sketchy.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

We are getting off topic a bit here so before it gets to far astray let me just say thanks for your help. I think I do have RG6 and it ain't broke so I ain't fixing it. I am going to make the jump to HD very soon and am looking forward to it. 

Did anyone have any ideas about the 30' of RCA cable that I am thinking about running from the 622 to the TV2 location? Is that too long and is it will it yield better results than the coax that is currently run there?

Thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I never tried that long of RCA cable but for SD, the coax works just fine. You should wait and try the coax before deciding to purchase and install the RCA cable. I think you will find the coax very suitable.


----------



## HDTV_4_ME (May 25, 2007)

Calvin 386,

Component video cables will provide HD if connected to a HD source. RCA (AKA composite) will not. That is the route I chose. Go to monoprice.com and look at their cable assortment. You should use heavier guage cables for longer runs.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> It seems like I remember Dish buying out Primestar. I remember them changing out my equipment. This was like '94 or so. The details are a little sketchy.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primestar


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That pretty much staightens it out.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> We are getting off topic a bit here so before it gets to far astray let me just say thanks for your help. I think I do have RG6 and it ain't broke so I ain't fixing it. I am going to make the jump to HD very soon and am looking forward to it.
> 
> Did anyone have any ideas about the 30' of RCA cable that I am thinking about running from the 622 to the TV2 location? Is that too long and is it will it yield better results than the coax that is currently run there?
> 
> Thanks


Calvin,
A friend is using both HD outputs, and running a 45' 5-wire component to his 2nd HDTV. IT works fine, so my best guess would be 30' of composite for SD would be OK also. I don't personally know anyone who has done this, but it should work just fine.


----------



## HDTV_4_ME (May 25, 2007)

Just remember, you can use component cable with audio as composite by just taping off the two unused male video ends. That way you could "upgrade" to HD and not have to change the type of cable. I believe you can get a higher quality component cable than a composite cable.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That's a very good idea. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

OTA locals are yellow in the guide.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I get all the OTA locals but Dish doesn't offer HD locals yet in Louisville.

You guys out there that have Satellite locals available. Do you just use OTA HD locals even though you can get the Satellite HD locals?

I could save myself alittle on my bill if I were to cancel my locals and just use my OTA's. 

Any idea when Dish will offer HD locals in Louisville, KY area?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The problem you will have when you delete your locals to save $5 per month on your bill, is that it will remove your Guide data for the OTA channels also. Without subing to locals, you will not get Guide data for them making it impossible to use NBR timers for OTA shows. To record from an OTA channel you will have to set up manual timers. This alone is worth the $5 a month to me.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Calvin386 said:


> ...
> 
> You guys out there that have Satellite locals available. Do you just use OTA HD locals even though you can get the Satellite HD locals?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're asking but when I have the choice of either recording from the Satellite locals or the OTA locals, I use the OTA locals. They seem to have much less problems than the Satellite locals.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

If you don not subscribe to locals (HD orSD) you do not get guide info. Also, you can olny record one local at a time with OTA only. Even if I could only get SD locals from Dish I woul subscribe to them, and use the OTA for HD locals.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> I get all the OTA locals but Dish doesn't offer HD locals yet in Louisville.
> 
> You guys out there that have Satellite locals available. Do you just use OTA HD locals even though you can get the Satellite HD locals?
> 
> ...


As someone stated, you must keep your SAT local subscription in order to have guide data for the OTA locals.
That said, I too always use the OTA as my primary, especially when viewing live sporting events. Even with MPGG4, a over-air signal will always be better than a compressed signal. The difference is not tremendous, but if you Pause and PiP them side-by-side, its easily noticed, especially HD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Calvin386 said:


> You guys out there that have Satellite locals available. Do you just use OTA HD locals even though you can get the Satellite HD locals?


Since my Dish providedlocals pretty much suck, record using my OTA antenna whenever possible. No tearing and flashing green screens on OTA. I keep my Dish locals for the EPG data on my OTA's.


----------

